# Doncaster cycle club



## bainy16 (27 Feb 2013)

anybody in the Doncaster area looking to join a friendly cycle club please check out cycle supreme i joined them in January after been worreied about the aspect of joining a club i decided to give it a try best thing i have done really great group, even though i was the slowest in the group i was never left behind now i feel my cycling experience as come along way it gives me the motivation to get out on the cold winter mornings.http://cyclesupreme.wordpress.com/join-us/


----------

